# Trout support



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

To start off with I'd like to think I'm a pretty decent inshore fisherman. I have only been doing this for 5 or 6 years, but in that time I've gotten better by leaps and bounds. I think due to the fact I go a couple of times a week and that I'm constantly looking for new content. Which is one reason I became a member here. 

With all that being said today I learned about the trout support DVDs. I'm mainly interested in the ones on trout. Have any on you watched them and what were your thoughts?

Trout are my favorite species to chase, but my success is off and on. I'd like to be able to catch them more consistently. Especially during the winter.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, I've ordered a couple of them a few years ago when I switched from freshwater to salt. They're actually pretty good.


Even though the trout support guys hail from Texas, the rules and patterns apply around here. I learned a lot from watching these and applying the techniques in my quest for trophy trout. 


The best tips I can give you for winter trout are:

1) find bait
2) fish before dawn and after dark for the really large females holding in shallow water. By shallow, I've seen them in water so shallow their dorsal fins are exposed. Once the sun comes up they move to deep holes, they can still be caught, just much harder.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

My best tips for winter trout.

Go heavy on the bourbon the night before and sleep in.

Fish in deep holes during the warming or cooling part of the day.

Drag your lure slowly through the muddy bottom.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I prefer the winter months for specks, especially when we have a couple of weeks of 20 to 40 degrees. Don't see that happening anytime soon tho. Anyway, winter time is the best time for specks, easy to catch and they're w/o worms. g/l


----------



## speckman888 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hey Low Tide.I just moved here from Houston.I have fished Galveston bay for 40 yrs.The trout support videos are very good.My biggest personal best is 8 lbs 9 ounces.Quite a few 7's and lots of 6's and 5's.All released.I have a PA 12 that I fish out of.Let me know if you would like to get together.I'm trying to learn the area.Thanks.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

The fisherman's guide on youtube. Trout seminar 
Great video and it relates to our area perfect. It doesnt go in depth on winter trout but itll help 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## speckman888 (Jun 27, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

60hertz said:


> My best tips for winter trout.
> 
> Go heavy on the bourbon the night before and sleep in.
> 
> ...


 You are talking about catching fish --right ??


----------



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

speckman888 said:


> Hey Low Tide.I just moved here from Houston.I have fished Galveston bay for 40 yrs.The trout support videos are very good.My biggest personal best is 8 lbs 9 ounces.Quite a few 7's and lots of 6's and 5's.All released.I have a PA 12 that I fish out of.Let me know if you would like to get together.I'm trying to learn the area.Thanks.


I'd be up for it. I'd like to break the 26 inch mark. All my big ones seem to be 25 and 26.


----------



## Retrofit (Mar 30, 2009)

Check out the Pensacola Speckled Trout Club on Facebook. they meet the the third Tuesday of each month at 6:30 pm in the old Boy Scout building in Miafloures park over by 17th Ave. Probably the most knowledgeable trout fishermen for the Escambia Bay Area you will be able to find together in one place at the same time each month.


----------



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

Retrofit said:


> Check out the Pensacola Speckled Trout Club on Facebook. they meet the the third Tuesday of each month at 6:30 pm in the old Boy Scout building in Miafloures park over by 17th Ave. Probably the most knowledgeable trout fishermen for the Escambia Bay Area you will be able to find together in one place at the same time each month.


I'll definitely check them out. Thanks.


----------

